# How did you create your fursona?



## elhippiedude23615 (Jun 16, 2012)

I a newb furry and I'm trying to create my fursona, but I'm having a hard time getting started. I've tried taking personality tests, but they didn't seem all that reliable. I figured I'd ask some other fellow furries and see how they came about theirs. Maybe get a little inspiration.

How did you create your fursona? Did it just come to you or did you have to brainstorm and really think about?


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Jun 16, 2012)

Personality quizzes can't really help you with that of course, as everyone's interpretation of animals is p. much different. 

I suggest you look around at take a look at other people's fursonas. Look at them, decide what *you* think works well. What species, colours, style, body type, gender, dress sense, personality, stuff like that. 

Me, I picked fox fursonas cos I fucking love foxes. ;-; That's it, I just really liked em. Then there's other things I liked, and I just threw those onto him. His personality is a twisted-around and altered/exaggerated version of my own.


----------



## Kaamos (Jun 16, 2012)

Just pick an aminal you like.


----------



## Brazen (Jun 16, 2012)

I saw a pretty cool horror movie and thought I'd make my fursona out of it to troll autistic faggits.


----------



## BRN (Jun 16, 2012)

Your fursona choice isn't so important; it's how you use it. You shouldn't be too worried; just imagine what looks cool.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Jun 16, 2012)

I took the animal I've always loved (foxes), anthropomorphized one into a body type like my own (same height/weight), and added a few little details to make him unique.


----------



## Belluavir (Jun 16, 2012)

Whatever it is, _particularly_ if it's a dog of some kind, you gotta make it SPARKLE. A pair of Kanye West sunglasses, rainbow ears and tail, lots of gold chains and glow sticks, a bunch of over the top piercings, a glow in the dark prince-albert and so on.

EDIT: BTW... Christ I'm sick of that forever alone picture, I see it at least once a day, it's really grating sometimes.


----------



## Ad Hoc (Jun 16, 2012)

Found him in the cabbage patch.

Nah. It just kind of came to me after a while. Took about six months though. I had attempted to force one earlier, but that didn't really work. Just let it come natural.


----------



## Onnes (Jun 16, 2012)

I got drunk and went googling. Worked well enough.


----------



## KigRatel (Jun 16, 2012)

Here's what I suggest; think of what you'd like to be if you were an animal/plant/nondescript organism and BAM, you have your species. Simple as that, really.


----------



## Shun (Jun 16, 2012)

Well, I had picked an animal that represented me more. Then I pretty much made my fursona based around my actual life. I guess it just depends on what you want or like to do. :3


----------



## Ley (Jun 16, 2012)

Carefully.


----------



## Bipolar Bear (Jun 17, 2012)

I take the animal I relate to the most (the Polar bear), and apply all of my personal and professional traits to it.

Simple.


----------



## Zazi (Jun 17, 2012)

I have always had an affinity towards Hyenas, I used to get picked on because I sounded like one when I laughed, and I always watched those long documentaries on them on Animal Planet and such. It also helped that I loved the Hyenas from The Lion King.

I guess I just picked the animal I felt closest to, I chose the Hyena based on how I viewed them, how people viewed me, and my own personality. All the rest of the details like spots, stripes, colours and stuff came afterwards, it took a while for Zazi's current design to pop up. I had identified as a Hyena long before her design and style were finalized.
Just look up a bunch of animals, one will surely jump up at you! Research a little, if you're a loner, pick a more solitary animal. If you're playful, check out some videos of happy animals goofing around. You'll know when you've found your animal, because you will see the striking similarities between you and it. Happy searching!


----------



## Anubite (Jun 17, 2012)

Me, I always like Anubis and it was the history of it that gave me the ideas for my character. Always thought Jackals were interesting animals, they look cool too and i added in my own flavor by throwing in my colors and based it mostly on myself. Just go look around like Zazi said, find something you like and throw in your own flavor to make it your own. Have fun with it too. I took a bit of wolf in mine for the tail and threw in digigrade legs because of werewolves. 

Use your imagination, it can be whatever you want.


----------



## Smelge (Jun 17, 2012)

BECAUSE IT IS WHO I REALLY AM INSIDE


----------



## badlands (Jun 17, 2012)

because i liked wolves and extict animals so i chose a Dire wolf, thew in some Smilodon type teeth and there you go. It was either that or an Entelodont


----------



## TreacleFox (Jun 17, 2012)

What are you having trouble with, thinking of a species? Or thinking of characteristics/markings for your 'sona?
If you cant think of a species, you could try thinking about what traits you want your 'sona to have, and then choose a species with those traits.


----------



## Skye Aventhus (Jun 18, 2012)

your fur is just that. your furry persona! make it original. make it what you admire.


----------



## Randolph (Jun 18, 2012)

I never understood this question.

You don't have to carefully choose your fursona as if your life depended on it. You pick an animal you like, you pretend to be one. That's really all there is to it, unless you're one of those "otherkin" dumbshits that I despise with every fiber of my being.


----------



## Raziel_Deepwoods (Jun 18, 2012)

I too am in the works of making my fursona. It takes time. the more patient you are the happier you will be with you sona.


----------



## Randolph (Jun 18, 2012)

Raziel_Deepwoods said:


> I too am in the works of making my fursona. It takes time. the more patient you are the happier you will be with you sona.


Or if you're not happy with your fursona you can always... you know... _change it_?


----------



## elhippiedude23615 (Jun 18, 2012)

What I'll probably end up doing is just look up a few different animals, think of some of my traits and compare them to some more animals, and just meditate on it for a few days. I just want a fursona I can stick with. I'm going to try to not over think this to death.


----------



## Kane morioka (Jun 18, 2012)

the animal i found was a husky because they are lovable,friendly,smart and generally physicaly fit and these details fit me therefore my fursona was born


----------



## RadioCatastrophe (Jun 19, 2012)

IMVU.. saw a nice hybrid fur I liked, used it as my base for awhile then branched off of it, researching different species of deer and how they change from birth to adulthood.


----------



## drpickelle (Jun 20, 2012)

How I found my sona? Hmm...
 Stumbled across 'Pickle Surprise' one day, and thought it would be an excellent distraction spray in a game-- something to troll people with. It worked, and grew on me from there.


----------



## Jaxinc (Jun 20, 2012)

Randolph said:


> Or if you're not happy with your fursona you can always... you know... _change it_?



Then you just turn into one of the people that changes their fursona every month because they don't like it anymore.

As suggested OP, look over a broad spectrum of species... find one you like... modify it to how you would like it and bingo!
If you like cats then look at cats(large, small, extinct, ect...), if you like dogs then look at dogs... It's not hard. Heck some people can't decide between two, and make a hybrid! Like catdog! Only with one head and two legs x3


----------



## Earth Rio (Jun 22, 2012)

Well, I personally went with my favourite animal (a wolf) and developed her from there. I added the marks beneath her eyes for uniqueness.


----------



## Catilda Lily (Jun 22, 2012)

I just picked my favorite animal.


----------



## Duality Jack (Jun 22, 2012)

I just grab something from whatever I am enthusiastic about. Usually not animals. I like animals I just don't desire to be more like one.


----------



## Istala (Sep 23, 2012)

_By mistake._


----------



## SilverHowl (Sep 23, 2012)

Well, my story is based off of real life.  Growing up, I usually had one or two friends or was all alone.  Coyotes usually hunt in pairs.  However, now that I have made many friends, some of which are also furries, I am part of a "pack" I guess lol idk.  Also, my neighborhood has had a ton of coyote sightings, so much so that our local golf course has the name coyote in it.  Also I took two fursona tests.  One I ended up being a fox, another a wolf.  So I thought of a middle alternative and came up with coyote.  But it doesn't matter how you come up with yours.  Just have fun!  We're all friends here, right? :3


----------



## JBCBlank (Sep 23, 2012)

Oh my gosh.. well it wasn't until last week that I officially settled on what I wanted her to look like, but I had her in the back of my head for a good 10 years, at first she was just a normal fox that would show up in stories that I wrote and would always be the moral compass, in time she became something much more. She is easily the best character I have ever created and I love her so much for it. Even if people think that the Renamon colors are cliche for a fox. I love her that way.


----------



## Mserene (Sep 26, 2012)

For the creature I created, my friend suggested a interesting mythical creature that wasn't really too common, and I drew it.  I don't really roleplay or insert that character into my art, but it is something that I really enjoy the design of, and it's something that I can see and enjoy.

So just go with something that you like, and make it your own


----------



## pudgeyredfox (Sep 29, 2012)

just pick your favorite animal and go from there :3


----------

